# First Wax: Fusso, KOG or Kiwami? Possible knockoffs?



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

*First Wax: Soft99 Kiwami or Scratch Clear?*

Hi,
Im trying to pick my first wax. I had read good things about the fusso wax in terms of durability and quality for the price. I then got a look into their range of products and now im a bit torn between them.

I like that fusso has good durability, but i want the best gloss i can get from it, so if it lasts something like 3 months im fine with that and re-applying.
I don't rule fusso out completely since i read such good things on it, but im more torn between King of Gloss and Kiwami (all for a black car).

*1-* So, between fusso, Kiwami and King of gloss, for the best gloss and good protection, which one do you recommend?

*2- *Also, i have seen on ebay some listing that come to be a bit cheaper shipping from Poland. Is there any chance those might be a knockoff or i shouldn't worry about that?

Thanks!

edit: tittle edited since i narrowed down options


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

kiwami i have been told is a bit in between KOG and fusso (i have only used fusso dark myself), as regards for the polish/russian stuff be careful buying that as a lot of it has been stored incorrectly in freezing temps outside therefore ruining the wax/sealant (some look like a white mush) IMO only buy from trusted retailers like nippon shine & HDD as well as many others based in the UK


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you.
I didn't even consider the storing factor, only that they could be knockoffs. I think i will go with a uk seller, i was looking at nippon shine first anyways, but since i saw the lower price it got me wondering.

So you would say that KOG is still, well, the king of gloss? :lol: Could it last me for 3 months, or at least 2?

My paint has a few deffects that i was hoping to hide with something with fillers for a while and give the paint an extra gloss and protection.


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

well thats it i think its soft99's show wax, although i'm sure i've seen people see 3 months from it across other forums & FB pages.

i know fusso does contain some filling agents though if thats what you're after, i know it's still got a decent finish too tbf or maybe even stick a glaze/AIO under KOG and you should get results what you're looking for


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks. 
I would really like to use glazes, havent used yet because i know they fill the defects only temporarily so i always talk me self down on splurging on them but i definitely should and will try to layer it with wax. I was focusing on wax now because it gives extra protection (and it always looks nice to look at how the water behaves on the paint with it on lol)


----------



## LewisChadwick7 (Aug 22, 2014)

alex30 said:


> Thanks.
> I would really like to use glazes, havent used yet because i know they fill the defects only temporarily so i always talk me self down on splurging on them but i definitely should and will try to layer it with wax. I was focusing on wax now because it gives extra protection (and it always looks nice to look at how the water behaves on the paint with it on lol)


for a quick fix & if you're short on time then they're good stuff and add a bit of gloss to the finish too! they do affect your wax/sealant life though but if you dont mind waxing then you'll be fine  i had fusso on top of a glaze and still got 6 months out of it before i took it off for my summer wax last year


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Will be a waste of time glazing the car then topping it with Fusso. It is a solvent heavy PTFE paste sealant and will strip that glaze on application 100%. If you want to use a Glaze as a base coat then get yourself a good wax to top it with. Something like FK2685 is the same price as your current crop of soft 99 products. 

Only my opinion but I am sure most will agree with regards to Fusso and glazes.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Will be a waste of time glazing the car then topping it with Fusso. It is a solvent heavy PTFE paste sealant and will strip that glaze on application 100%. If you want to use a Glaze as a base coat then get yourself a good wax to top it with. Something like FK2685 is the same price as your current crop of soft 99 products.
> 
> Only my opinion but I am sure most will agree with regards to Fusso and glazes.


See I was thinking about giving my silver Juke a coat of Poorboys White Diamond and ten a coat of King Of Gloss
Not done any research on it, so your saying it's pointless? And it's one or the other but not both?!


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I had read that it's strong chemically but didn't know it would actually strip the glaze. 
Like dchapman88 asked, will king of gloss do the same? 
Although i will just stick the wax for now(im a bit unmotivated with the paint in my car, especially since it will mostly likely need to be fully repainted after getting keyed  ), im also curious to know and it will be useful in the future when i start to combine products


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I suppose it does depend on the glaze. Some glazes are polymer based and are well suited for a polymer sealant but again, Fusso isn't a polymer sealant. Something like KOG and Kiwami aren't heavily solvent based sealants, they are more hybrid waxes in make up I believe. I imagine they would be much better suited for going over a glazed car than something like Fusso.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I was looking more into the Kiwami (black) and it seems to be the one that offers the most gloss out of their range (besides the soft99 authentic, but that doesnt last long according to the rating).

Has anyone here used it? How is your experience with results and easy of usage?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Search 'Kiwami review' in the search bar bud. There is an official DW review on it.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Brian1612 said:


> Search 'Kiwami review' in the search bar bud. There is an official DW review on it.


Thank you.
I read the review and the user gave it a good rating/review and it lasted about 4 months, which is good enough for me. I was expecting to read that it left a more glossy look, but the version used was the light one (not sure if it would make a huge difference), but maybe im also expecting a bit too much from only a wax. I will still look into King of gloss, but Kiwami doesn't seem bad and its easy to apply.

Edit: This is like a endless loop because i also found other one from soft99 that seemed interesting lol the scratch clear car wax from soft99, which is heavier on the fillers and some say is like a mix of wax and glaze. Is a good thing i have set a budget because i would order everything:lol:


----------



## MrG47 (Oct 21, 2015)

Here is a link to my car waxed with Kiwami dark. 
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=392442
Hope it helps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Apologies for the late reply, i haven't been able to check back in. 
Thank you for the link to your photos, they definitely help and look good.

So many choices, i want to try them all:lol: but it also makes choosing difficult.
I was also looking at the soft99 mirror shine, that it seems to be different to apply since its almost just applying with a mf towel and thats it, no waiting period, but i wonder if the results are good and especially if the protection is at the same level as "regular" waxes.

Im finally found someone in my area that does good work on paint and im finally having the nasty key scratches (someone keyed my car because i have it outside), so im going to get that fixed and since it will also be polished, i want to make sure i have good protection on the paint from now on.


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Okay, i finally narrowed it down to 2 of the soft99 products : Kiwami or scratch clear. Which one do you recommend?

Scratch clear has a different application method that is supposedly easier/quicker and from 50/50 that i saw, it has good filling habitability and although my car is going to get polished, the fillings are still welcomed i guess. Im just not sure how it holds as a wax and if its as good in kiwami in terms of finish and durability.

Thanks!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

This is my car with Kiwami on a couple of weeks ago.
Easy to apply on bare paint but don't leave it to long or don't do it in the sun or you will have slight problems removing it but it is a great hybrid wax


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Nice car and color  looks really good!
I seem to be leaning towards kiwami, and results like the ones you showed, convince me even more and it probably gives more protection than scratch clear. The only thing that is making me consider scratch clear is the filling ability, i will be using it in some cars that have quite a few swirls but im not sure if it gives good protection and gloss like kiwami.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

alex30 said:


> Nice car and color  looks really good!
> I seem to be leaning towards kiwami, and results like the ones you showed, convince me even more and it probably gives more protection than scratch clear. The only thing that is making me consider scratch clear is the filling ability, i will be using it in some cars that have quite a few swirls but im not sure if it gives good protection and gloss like kiwami.


Well if you are looking to fill and clean the paint and give you some decent gloss as well, then use BH cleanser polish before you use it:thumb: this is the one I done last week







The LSP was a hybrid wax as well:thumb:


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

Wow, it looks really good. Great reflections. Your garage looks cool by the way 
I will check the BH cleanser polish also, seems like a good product. I don't have a DA tough, so it has to be by hand but i checked on their website and they seem to suggest to use it by hand.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

alex30 said:


> Wow, it looks really good. Great reflections. Your garage looks cool by the way
> I will check the BH cleanser polish also, seems like a good product. I don't have a DA tough, so it has to be by hand but i checked on their website and they seem to suggest to use it by hand.


It can be used either by hand or machine bud:thumb: fantastic product mate


----------



## alex30 (Apr 22, 2016)

I think im going to go ahead and order the kiwami dark and see how it works, in terms of looks, protection and fillers. When i run out of it i will try something else.
Kiwami seems to have good reviews and the photos i have seen all look good, so i think its not a bad choice and probably lasts more than scratch clear.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

alex30 said:


> Wow, it looks really good. Great reflections. Your garage looks cool by the way
> I will check the BH cleanser polish also, seems like a good product. I don't have a DA tough, so it has to be by hand but i checked on their website and they seem to suggest to use it by hand.


It cleans a bit better by DA but does a cracking job either way.


----------

